# Does anything eat Buffalo worm beetles?



## Bearnandos (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi,
Just wondering......been keeping buffalo worms for my pygmy chameleons and dart frogs but now some are turning into beetles.........do not want to culture them as I need my space for my other livefoods my pets enjoy more......so are there any reptiles/amp that enjoy these beetles????


----------



## silverdun (Jul 7, 2011)

Young bearded dragons love them, as do my spiny crevice lizard babies. I guess any insect eating young reptile (which can fit them into their mouth) will love them :2thumb: I get a few with each cricket tub, and they always go for the buffalo's before the banded crickets!


----------

